# Does using silicone paper increase durability?



## thegitdude (Sep 17, 2016)

I just bought some heat transfer paper and it came with two silicone paper sheets. I researched a bit about silicone paper but I still have some questions.

Will pressing with silicone paper increase the durability of the print?

Which is more recommended for pigment ink transfers, silicone or teflon?

Is there any other way of protecting the print against scratches? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

thegitdude said:


> Will pressing with silicone paper increase the durability of the print?
> 
> Which is more recommended for pigment ink transfers, silicone or teflon?
> 
> Is there any other way of protecting the print against scratches?


Increase the durability: Yes, by protecting print from bleeding, scorch burns and direct contact with the heat press

Recommendation: always check with the vendor (this could vary)

Protection: these are made for multi-use, protection is how you handle it after you use it, but when you have to press 20+ shirts its hard to make sure it's gently placed out of harms way. Also, with the multi-use, it will begin to break down and must be replaced


----------



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

Silicone and Teflon will both protect your press first and foremost.

I usually use neither for transfers for lights. 

For darks:

Silicone will leave your transfer with the standard matte look after pressing. Silicone paper also starts to wear out after a few uses. I usually change them after 5-8 uses, when I start to see it thinning out. You can visibly see a change in color/texture as you keep using it. It tends to get darker and smoother. Its also cheap and you should be able to get about 50-100 sheets for $5 or less.

Teflon will leave your transfer looking glossy. I've even successfully re-pressed transfers with teflon after pressing with silicone to restore some gloss to em.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Keep in mind that when ever you use a silicone or teflon sheet it will drop your press temp, sometimes by quite a bit. if the manufacturer says to use the silicone or teflon sheet and press at a defined temp, time and pressure it is because it was tested on their end that way. If you don't use the sheet you may be pressing at too high of a temp. I removed my teflon liner on my upper platten because I was getting variances of up to 20 degrees.


----------



## thegitdude (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you for the answers! I will order some more silicone papers.

Should I also use the silicone paper when pressing vinyl?


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

We don't use any sheet to cover vinyl pressing. You can use a teflon sheet if you are printing a small design on a small area, it will eliminate the press mark where the carrier sheet ends. Other than that go direct. Depending on whose vinyl you use, the temps can vary quite a bit. We use Siser easy weed and have had no issues at all. You can even press on 100% poly shirts with no problem. If pressing on poly shirts, keep in mind that most will have a dye migration issue at temps over 300 degrees, we called Siser and were told that you can press the easy weed on poly at 285 and bring your time up to 20 seconds. We do all our sport team numbers with it and have not had any issues. By dye migration, I am talking about the colour of the shirt coming through your vinyl, like if you press white vinyl on a red shirt, your white can turn pink.


----------



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

Heat transfer vinyl has its own carrier or "backing" that your design is stuck to. That would be the clear plastic. 

This in itself will protect your press. You wont need to use any other protectant for your press unless you wanted to re-press. 

Let's say you press your vinyl and peel the backing from the garment. To re-press to design further, you'd have to cover it now that its just bare vinyl on top of the shirt. If the hot press made contact with the vinyl, it'd be a guaranteed nightmare. At this point, you can cover your design with silicone or teflon and re-press. Teflon is more logical for this purpose when dealing with vinyl.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use baking/cooking parchment for the re-press of vinyls as its a disposable paper and very cheap.
I use it to protect the platens from previously dyed material like sports vests and safety vests because you will get a colour transfer onto your plates which will go straight back onto the first white shirt you press


----------



## Dobby2016 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Pardon the dumb question - but is there any reason not to use silicone paper when making t-shirts?

Thanks!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You need to use some kind of protection, Parchment/cooking paper is as good as anything and is cheap enough to ditch after single use.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Dekzion said:


> I use baking/cooking parchment for the re-press of vinyls as its a disposable paper and very cheap.
> I use it to protect the platens from previously dyed material like sports vests and safety vests because you will get a colour transfer onto your plates which will go straight back onto the first white shirt you press


I keep all the backing paper from my sign vinyl for protecting the press when sublimating, or after pressing hi-vis vests. Put the shinny side toward the garment.

Derek, Nova Chrome sell pressing paper by the ream of 20 x 30", at £15 +vat.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I never even thought of that Pat, 'cos I didn't think that the backing would withstand the heat. Tescos Parchment is £2 a roll.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Dekzion said:


> I never even thought of that Pat, 'cos I didn't think that the backing would withstand the heat. Tescos Parchment is £2 a roll.


Works fine, temperature no problem, at least up to 200c.


----------

